# what pigeons/doves legal n Cal USA?



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello all.
To my understanding, the only wild doves (Collard Doves, Spotted Doves Rock Doves) are not "regulated" in the state of CA (usa) n TX (usa) so we can keep them as pets without getting charged with tickets because they are "invaders?" 

Please let me know because dove/pigeon hunting still going on and I get mad  each time I hear shotguns n yet this is considered legal yet "THATS MOTHER NATURE!" when in fact doves/pigeons getting killed for pleasure by humans not by wildlife.

Happy Thnx day 2 all and those who dont eat turkey-like me- borrow some eggs or beans cuz we still need to thank n have protein n our bodies to survive


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Don't know about California specifically, but this is my understanding of the federal law:

Mourning doves and white-winged doves are only legal to hunt with a license during season, but they cannot be kept as pets. All native migratory birds are federally protected by the Migratory Bird act--preventing us from keeping them as pets. Even taxidermied (extinct) passenger pigeons are still effected by this law.

Eurasian collared doves, starlings, rock pigeons (also sometimes called "rock doves"), and house sparrows are invasive--so they are legal to be kept as pets. (Because they are not covered by state or federal laws, and honestly the government would rather they not be there competing with our native wildlife.

Domesticated and exotic species you can have include diamond doves, ringneck doves, Australian crested doves, a variety of rock pigeon breeds, a variety of fruit doves and pigeons, victoria crowned pigeons, etc. Check with a pigeon or dove club for further lists of legal-to-keep species.

I'll have to check about the spotted doves--we do not have them in our state.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

You should be able to keep Spotted turtle doves (Spilopelia chinensis), as they are an Indian species.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The only doves/pigeons you cannot keep (without a federal license to house native/protected birds) are those native to North America. That includes Mourning Doves, White-winged Doves, Inca Doves, Ground Doves, and Band-tailed Pigeons. There are other species of doves in Florida and such but I'm not sure if they are native or not. Key West Doves are protected I think. But not sure about the others.

Rock doves (domestic pigeons), ringneck doves (not the same as Eurasian collared, they are actually Barbary doves I believe), and diamond doves are commonly kept but there's also the exotic doves/pigeons which may or may not require an exotic permit to keep. Like Cape Doves, Crowned Pigeons, Zebra Doves, Bleeding-Hearts, etc.

Here's a list of some exotics and such that can be kept and does have info on some that need permits.
http://www.zebrafinch.com/DiamondDove/ExoticDove.html


As for hunting, each state and county has their own hunting seasons for different species. Here, we mostly have Mourning Doves but apparently some White-wings as well. Band-tails have a season as well but those are mostly out West I believe. I'm not aware of any other dove/pigeon species that have a season for hunting. The others are either not protected, or aren't allowed to be harmed at all. They are to be hunted only within the specified season, and you must stay within the limit per day or per season. Rock doves are not protected by anything so they can be killed whenever, wherever, and however many you want. It's sad, but true.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

no country should allow hunting ....it's very sad........


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

Without hunting species would get over populated. Nature is not kind. I am a responsable person who hunts and fish. Pigeons are not an issue around where I live there are not any ferals. No one keeps homing pigeons or other loft flown types that I know near me. I am against the way some groups go about killing feral rock doves/pigeons. Why shoot something just to see it die. I eat what i kill. Any responible hunter does not the let meat go to waste.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

honeyrobber said:


> Without hunting species would get over populated. Nature is not kind. I am a responsable person who hunts and fish. Pigeons are not an issue around where I live there are not any ferals. No one keeps homing pigeons or other loft flown types that I know near me. I am against the way some groups go about killing feral rock doves/pigeons. Why shoot something just to see it die. I eat what i kill. Any responible hunter does not the let meat go to waste.


Amen to that!


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

pigiesNdovies said:


> Hello all.
> To my understanding, the only wild doves (Collard Doves, Spotted Doves Rock Doves) are not "regulated" in the state of CA (usa) n TX (usa) so we can keep them as pets without getting charged with tickets because they are "invaders?"
> 
> Please let me know because dove/pigeon hunting still going on and I get mad  each time I hear shotguns n yet this is considered legal yet "THATS MOTHER NATURE!" when in fact doves/pigeons getting killed for pleasure by humans not by wildlife.
> ...


Yeah it is silly. I give you permission to trap and breed Morning Doves.
If you need some let me know we have them in the hundreds down here.
=]



honeyrobber said:


> Why shoot something just to see it die. I eat what i kill. Any responible hunter does not the let meat go to waste.


As much as I agree with this statement....
I still don't see a reason for it. Unless you are using this as a means of survival, which I doubt you are?
When people go out and hunt once a year or how ever many random trips they do they are doing it for the thrill.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

even if it gets over populated , its all natural...All this creature belongs to HIM..so HE will decide what to do with them.....


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Okaaaay. This is getting way off topic and half of you I know know it's against the rules of this forum to debate hunting...


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> the thread starter should of never brought it up. it seems threads can go on and on against the H word..but when one defends what they do differently somehow it is not allowed... hmmmm


I hunt as well. I feel that way I can use up all of the animal in an honorable manner. I've just noticed that a lot of threads spiral off topic this way and it's annoying. I was hoping to learn more about peoples' exotic doves but guess not.


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

*Thnx*

2 all of those who replied back. 
Didnt know i would get sum answers n opinions 2 like in a presedency campaing jijijijiji
What I do need let all you know is that I got dovies n pigies but i cant seem 2 b able 2 post them here cuz im using a laptop wireless (HP pavillion special ed) got a web cam n its under "cyberlink youcam" sounds familiar? i know me 2 still learnin about tech cuz once im figuring out the next yr comes n gotta start all over again cuz watt i was able to do in 2010 now cant used n 2011 cuz 2012 is comin 
I tend 2 text a lot so sumtimes I'll write like "dizz" Oh yea almost forgot, i didnt got everyone who respond to let me know if its legal or illegal 2 have which doves. So far Libis n MarryofExter anwser hehehe. 

Oh yea n b4 i 4get again n again....how or who got ORIENTAL TURTLE DOVES from Japan n S.Korea cuz if the usa got doves from Australia, Africa, South America, Europe, Asia? y so hard 2 have japanese doves. I know its not that far its only like 10hr flight n like 12hr flight 2 south korea. Please let me know n please b4 u eat my pigies n dovies, try eating eggs or tofu or beans or nuts cuz they got protein 2!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You have a computer similar to mine. I also have that kind of webcam program. If you know where the pictures are on your computer, you can upload them onto tinypic.com and then post the link it gives you here.


----------



## lovey_dovey123 (Nov 19, 2020)

Nazmul said:


> no country should allow hunting ....it's very sad........


I agree!! I see hunting as murder... I don’t understand on how it’s fun to take away an life of an living being...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If you have a pet bird of any kind i doubt you will get in trouble, frankly, unless it is an endangered species.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

cwebster said:


> If you have a pet bird of any kind i doubt you will get in trouble, frankly, unless it is an endangered species.


I dont like hunting either. But i know sometimes there are too many animals. I think anyone who hunts should have to eat the animal. It makes me sad when people just kill for fun.


----------

